# libltdl.so.3 - po updat'cie znikło

## blerva

Witam,

Po updatnięciu paru pakietów i emergnięciu 

```
*  media-gfx/imagemagick 6.5.1.0
```

znikło 

```
libltdl.so.3 
```

wykonałem:

 revdep-rebuild

przebudowałem libtool'a

aktualna wersja to 

```
*  sys-devel/libtool

      Latest version installed: 2.2.6a

```

Aktualnie z libltdl w /usr/lib/ jest:

```
# ls /usr/lib/libltdl.

libltdl.a         libltdl.la        libltdl.so        libltdl.so.0      libltdl.so.0.1.2  libltdl.so.7      libltdl.so.7.2.0

```

Nie bardzo wiem mam pomysły co z tym zrobić 

z góry dziękuję za pomoc.

Załączam jeszcze info z emerga jeśli miało by być pomocne.

```

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.3.6-r3, 2.6.24.5-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv4-32 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.24.5-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv4-32-i686-Intel-R-_Celeron-R-_CPU_220_@_1.20GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 15 Jul 2009 07:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6, 2.5.4-r3

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.11.14-r8

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.9

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   1.3.5, 2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/local/apache/conf /usr/local/lib/php4 /usr/local/lib/php5 /usr/share/config /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage-ovh"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde ldap libnotify mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection session spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xulrunner xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint i810 intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## dziadu

No... ale... do czego Ci właściwie ta biblioteka potrzebna?

----------

## Qlawy

dziadu dobrze gada, co wymaga Ci tej biblioteki, bo tak to napisałeś, że nie wiadomo.

Poza tym, zawsze możesz zrobić sobie symlink  :Smile: 

----------

